# Solo rafting



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

Curious on people’s opinions of rafting alone. Doing a search seemed to bring up kayaking but didn’t find much on rafting. I have been thinking of floating the upper Colorado solo with one overnight. Never floated solo but I think it would be enjoyable. Anyone have strong opinions on it or much experience doing it themselves? 
Thanks.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Yeah I have done it a few times. Either solo boat (with two people lots and lots of times) or just me a few times as well. It's liberating. 

And of course there is no backup. I drink less and boat better when solo. No one criticizes my music choices. I do not know the section you are thinking of but with proper planning and prep it should be ok. I do carry an inReach these days but didn't when I did most of my soloing. Contemplating a solo Middle Fork right now when/if they ever open the river again. I will likely have a buddy join me as he also wants to see the bottom of the river....


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

Had a friend named Glenn Dickensen [or maybe Dickerson ??] who lived out in Arizona, he's deceased now [story for another day] but he sent me loads of videos off him rafting solo in some pretty in water too.

I was always amazed at how much gear he carried and how secure everything seemed with his rowing frame, he made it look so easy...

I bet it's great, as I love kayaking / canoeing solo as well.

There's just something about being out in nature alone which truly appeals to me.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I do solo trips on the regular.
I've done The Middle Fork and Main Salmon solo several times, The Klamath a couple times and The Deschutes alone more times than I can count. Probably going to do it next week.
My schedule (and permits) often don't allow for the advanced planning most people need- I decided I'd rather boat alone than not boat at all.
The risk is higher, with no backup, but I haven't been bitten- yet.

I'm sure it worries my mother, but she knows better that to try and stop me. 😎

Edit: I'm generally not TOTALLY alone...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a difference between going completely solo and a one-boat trip. I'll do solo whitewater trips on rivers I know well and that are somewhat crowded so that when I get to the significant rapids I can run them with someone just in case. When I'm solo, I imagine the difficulty of the rapids bumped up a notch and run with much more caution than I would if I were in a group.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

One 18' cat, just the two of us, when no one was floating the John Day years back due to flood stage and turbid water
Also, Deschutes, San Juan, Deso....as stated above, better than not going boating at all
Extra precautions, soft runs and we were much younger...great times!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> I do solo trips on the regular.
> I've done The Middle Fork and Main Salmon solo several times, The Klamath a couple times and The Deschutes alone more times than I can count. Probably going to do it next week.
> My schedule (and permits) often don't allow for the advanced planning most people need- I decided I'd rather boat alone than not boat at all.
> The risk is higher, with no backup, but I haven't been bitten- yet.
> ...


Good Master - 1 cooler of steak and beer for your lab.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

I have done single boat trips but this would be just me and my 14’ raft. Two day float. One overnight.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You'll be fine. I don't consider the upper C a remote or wilderness river run. Have you rafted the upper C before?


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, main river I float. It didn’t seem unreasonable. It will be in October assuming flows hold up for a while.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Even in October I wouldn't be afraid to float it alone. Your never that far from the road or a take out if for some reason you get separated from your boat and gear.


----------



## jbomb (Apr 10, 2015)

One February the wife and I took 9 days to float Service Creek to Cottonwood on the John Day. One boat trip. We didn’t see anyone until right below Clarno where we passed a single tan Sotar cataraft tied up and a tent.

Three days after that we are laying over at one of the nice camps and the sun magically appears. I decide to hop in the river and rinse off some grime. Immediately after hitting the water I realize things just got real and I go into focus mode to scrub and get the heck out of there before I freeze. After 45 seconds of frantic splashing I run back onto the beach, and then for some reason I turn around to look back at the river.

Solo dude on the tan cataraft is floating by. I’m butt naked. All I could do was wave. He didn’t wave back, just turned his boat around so he was facing the other way until the next corner.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

If you haven't seen me nekked on a river trip...you probably haven't ever seen me on a river trip. 😎


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

One of the best trips I have ever done was a solo Desolation Canyon trip in November. I didn't see a single person until getting to Green River. The solitude was amazing and good for the soul.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Make a float plan with someone. Ensure someone knows your gone and reasonably knows when you’re going to be back. It 100% sucks trying to figure out someones whereabouts when they’re overdue and then formulating a Search and Rescue response.

And then enjoy yourself.

I solo and solo boat but keep it really tame. I just came back from a solo boat trip with my brother in Hells Canyon. I’ve never ran Hells, but didn’t have any issues and it was a great trip. My brothers never boated or even camped in a tent. So there’s that. I knew Hells would have plenty of traffic if things got odd. I’ve soloed the Grande Ronde due to its gentler nature and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------



## kneth (Jul 5, 2005)

Solo trips are really important for me. I just got off a very low water Chama trip, and I feel refreshed and renewed, a good feeling at 73. I do easier rivers now that I'm older. I always have a Garmin InReach Mini attached to the back of my PFD, along with matches, firestarter, and Micropur water tabs and a 1 liter Platypus water container. 
Ruby- Horsethief solo on a SUP was very fun a few years ago. Just do it, but be aware that you cannot afford to goof. Stay sober and alert, and enjoy.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

On popular rivers like the Upper C which are pretty mellow and to rivers which I have floated often and feel like I know, I'll go alone. I concur with kneth that it's important for me as well and you should bring your "A" game. I recently read a post about someone flipping a raft up there and while I didn't see any details, that's why we rig to flip, even on the percieved easier floats.

From an experience standpoint, I enjoy sharing experiences with others but I fish and raft alone often because I can be in my own world on my own time for the day.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Upper c is so damn busy it won't really have the consequences of a real solo trip.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I’m sorry, but I think the fact that you have to ask this raises some concerns….. Skills?Confidence? I’m not trying to be a jerk here, but your asking complete strangers opinions about running a overpopulated flat water stretch.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Sherpa9543 said:


> I’m sorry, but I think the fact that you have to ask this raises some concerns….. Skills?Confidence? I’m not trying to be a jerk here, but your asking complete strangers opinions about running a overpopulated flat water stretch.


I think you are asking a good question based on that information. The OP should be confident not only in their rowing skills but more importantly their ability to confidently self rescue should something go wrong.

I had also wondered if it was a river running faux paus to go alone at one point. It took me quite a few years before I felt comfortable going alone, I guess the buddy system is ingrained into me. I remember being pretty dang nervous my first time out alone, even with a bunch of people around, it just felt odd. Took a couple of trips on easier floats before I stopped thinking about it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not a solo person, but respect that being completely alone is important to others.
I'd think that similar precautions would apply whether you're solo rafting, solo kayaking, solo backpacking, solo xc skiing, etc.




kneth said:


> Solo trips are really important for me. I just got off a very low water Chama trip, and I feel refreshed and renewed, a good feeling at 73.


That's awesome. Great for you!!


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

carvedog said:


> Yeah I have done it a few times. Either solo boat (with two people lots and lots of times) or just me a few times as well. It's liberating.
> 
> And of course there is no backup. I drink less and boat better when solo. No one criticizes my music choices. I do not know the section you are thinking of but with proper planning and prep it should be ok. I do carry an inReach these days but didn't when I did most of my soloing. Contemplating a solo Middle Fork right now when/if they ever open the river again. I will likely have a buddy join me as he also wants to see the bottom of the river....


When I was younger and not as smart as I am now I did a spring Yampa trip and my launch date was April 12th and the flow was 8,000. I could not get any one else to go except a coworker who rode in my boat. I pulled in above Tepee to scout and asked my friend to tie down my boat and tossed my shirt back in the boat, it was sunny, and went for the scout. I was looking at the hole and saw another boat traveling down the river with no one in it. The friend did not secure the boat and we ended up spending 2 freezing nights on the river and I nearly died. Since then I have done solo day trips on the Merced, Tuolumne, and south fork of the American but I would never do it for a multi day trip like the MF. There is no margin for any error and rafting is simply not as fun when the stakes are so high. Plus I think that the MF is a river to be shared because permits are so difficult to obtain.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

Sherpa, much of the information we receive is from complete strangers (blogs, websites, even books). There are many people on here with much more experience than myself and I find their opinions important but that doesn’t mean I don’t think critically about their responses. I am confident in my rowing ability but have never flipped or lost any gear other than a water bottle. More curious about the potential faux pas. I am very confident in my skiing ability but would never do a backcountry trip solo.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

drewski said:


> Curious on people’s opinions of rafting alone. Doing a search seemed to bring up kayaking but didn’t find much on rafting. I have been thinking of floating the upper Colorado solo with one overnight. Never floated solo but I think it would be enjoyable. Anyone have strong opinions on it or much experience doing it themselves?
> Thanks.


I've rafted the Middle Fork Salmon and Bruneau solo. On the Middle Fork I was was able to tag along behind other groups on some of the bigger drops like Pistol. At the very least, I might watch another boat run a drop if I'm not familiar with the line, or don't want to have to scout too much. On the Bruneau, I did bump into one or two groups, but I was completely on my own for all the major whitewater. I ran very conservative lines, and read and ran every single drop.

What made me rethink the safety factor of solo rafting is almost getting tossed out of my boat in a fairly innocuous looking class III rapid on the Clark Fork River. I got hit with a rogue wave and almost ended up in the drink. I was like, "man I'm glad that didn't happen on the Bruneau." I would have been screwed had I came out in 5 Mile rapid.

I've also done quite a few multi-day, self-support kayak trips solo, and a ton of day trips kayaking solo (probably over 100). I eventually kind of gave up kayaking because I no longer felt comfortable boating solo, and there aren't many local boaters in my area that wanted to boat the runs I like the best. Plus, your skills start to stagnate when you don't continually push your boundaries a little bit, and pushing your boundaries when solo kayaking is a recipe for trouble.

Almost all of the rafting trips my wife and I do are single boat trips with just the two of us (and now with our new dog). We both have flexibility with work, and score lots of last minute cancellation permits. It's very hard to find other boaters that can drop everything and go run the Middle Fork on a moments notice. We generally try to run harder drops with other groups and do group safety, but it's not always possible and can be stressful sometimes. I cancelled a single boat Middle Fork trip this year because there was too much uncertainty about what water levels were going to do.

We're both kind of introverted too, so it just works out better that way. Most of my old boating crew has moved on, had kids, etc, and there aren't many local boaters that are into the kind of trips we like to. On one hand I wish I had a regular crew, but on the other hand, a single boat trip is way less complicated, and requires less work, stress and energy.

I should note that I have many years of commercial guiding experience on class IV and IV+ rivers. I would not recommend solo boating for novices, except on easy, pool drop type runs. It definitely has its own rewards, and for me is a much different experience than a large group trip. Most important, you really need to be comfortable spending time alone. Many people struggle with it.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I got smacked by that second wave in Rubber on a solo MF trip a few years ago. Was in the mid 4's-5', if I remember correctly. 
Was underneath my boat before I knew what had happened.
Helluva relief to reach up and feel floor ribs, rather than the top of my cooler\drybox.
Kindof a cool, rainy afternoon. But did 45 miles that day(don't letum talk you into reserving Love Bar when the water is that high- so I rowed all the way to Corn Creek)
Dog stayed in the boat. Lost a good hat. Otherwise no foul.

Same trip, 4 days later got tossed out in Vinegar. I had a sloooooww ejection, and as my center of gravity was just taking me down I happened to see my dog doing an absolute somersault out of his position! He's a good sport.
Was about 85 and sunny. Felt really nice, aside from my bruised ego.
Those two swims ruined my "once every 5 years unplanned swim" average.

I LIVE for single boat- girlfriend trips. Nothin better, in my opinion than the freedom, fun and privacy those trips allow. 😎


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

Pine said:


> I've rafted the Middle Fork Salmon and Bruneau solo. On the Middle Fork I was was able to tag along behind other groups on some of the bigger drops like Pistol. At the very least, I might watch another boat run a drop if I'm not familiar with the line, or don't want to have to scout too much. On the Bruneau, I did bump into one or two groups, but I was completely on my own for all the major whitewater. I ran very conservative lines, and read and ran every single drop.
> 
> What made me rethink the safety factor of solo rafting is almost getting tossed out of my boat in a fairly innocuous looking class III rapid on the Clark Fork River. I got hit with a rogue wave and almost ended up in the drink. I was like, "man I'm glad that didn't happen on the Bruneau." I would have been screwed had I came out in 5 Mile rapid.
> 
> ...


My wife and I can be ready for a middle fork salmon trip with about 3 days notice. We were able to get a cancellation permit June 8th. It was a great trip but a little too rocky at the top end for my taste. How do the shuttle on short notice?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Rafter Larry said:


> My wife and I can be ready for a middle fork salmon trip with about 3 days notice. We were able to get a cancellation permit June 8th. It was a great trip but a little too rocky at the top end for my taste. How do the shuttle on short notice?


It's not easy to get shuttles on short notice, but we've always managed. Can take a lot of calling to the various companies.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

So just for discussion sake, @drewski, why would you want to solo boat but not solo backcountry ski?


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

drewski said:


> Curious on people’s opinions of rafting alone. Doing a search seemed to bring up kayaking but didn’t find much on rafting. I have been thinking of floating the upper Colorado solo with one overnight. Never floated solo but I think it would be enjoyable. Anyone have strong opinions on it or much experience doing it themselves?
> Thanks.


I've done multiple 20 day solo's on the Salmon in Idaho, it helps to know other guides so you can mooch ice  ! one thing not mentioned in other posts is: hand care- be extra cautious when cooking, rigging ect, always slow down and pay attention to where your sticking your hands, this is totally critical when doing solo floats. If you ding up your hands you are in trouble. I always watch my hands and when stepping over rocks, logs ect to look for snakes. Me and my rottweiler climbed to the top of Rattlesnake mtn, hell of a view and worth the hike. Bodie Bodiealicous , Best boat dog ever. 7 times Middle Fork dog, a million lower and Main trip dog, the love of my life.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

mountain boy said:


> ...one thing not mentioned in other posts is: hand care- be extra cautious when cooking, rigging ect, always slow down and pay attention to where your sticking your hands...


Startup day for a drilling job a couple of years ago the client's H&S coordinator gave the best safety advice for pinch hazards I've ever heard: "don't put your fingers anywhere you wouldn't put your dick."

But seriously, mountain boy's advice is good anytime. Injuries in camp that have to be evac'd require a lot of everyone, can really put a downer on a trip, and it may be a long, painful, and slow haul out. Always slow down and be careful.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> So just for discussion sake, @drewski, why would you want to solo boat but not solo backcountry ski?


Maybe it’s the cold climate, it just seems more dangerous and difficult to recover if you are injured or gear breaks in the snow, walking out becomes really difficult even if a lower extremity isn’t injured.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Gotcha.

If SHTF on a backcountry trip, the chance of death by exposure if nothing else is high.
If SHTF on a solo river trip, the chance of having Type 3 fun is high.


----------

